# Где в Киеве быстро сделать томограмму, и качественно



## Semenv (24 Дек 2007)

Где в Киеве можно быстро и качественно сделать томограмму по умереным ценнам


----------



## Анатолий (25 Дек 2007)

*где в Киеве быстро сделать томограмму, и качественно*

Существуют справочные службы, Я думаю, Вам там подскажут точный телефон.


----------

